# The ATITool Won't Work For The 9800XT?



## Boondawg (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm new to all of this, so don't beeatch-slap me TOO hard!  
I'm running the Radeon 9800XT.
Newest drivers and Catalyst Control Center.

I CAN'T overclock my 9800XT using the ATITool becouse the overclocking on my card is "locked down"?!  

Any way around it?
I just installed a fairly good cooling system (dropped 20 degrees from stock) and am ready to pump up some numbers!  

Is it true that the 9800XT comes preatty much "overclocked", out of the box?  

How can I pump up the numbers?  

Thanx, guys!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 23, 2005)

duplicate of http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=4833


----------

